# Mxd titanium burrs



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The Macap mxd extreme has a 480w motor and 75mm ti burrs

the normal mxd has a 340w motor and regular 75mm blades

anyone know if I can put the ti blades from the extreme safely in the normal mxd ?

Thanjs


----------

